
Poopmail – include an expiry date in your email address - fabricexpert
https://github.com/rashidkpc/poopmail
======
jmb12686
Maybe it’s the chronic sleep deprivation or a coincidence that I just
performed a poopy diaper of my twin infant daughters just now, but i could not
stop laughing after reading thru this project’s README. Well done, this is
hilarious.

------
NikkiA
It probably needs some better encoding or encryption, otherwise people are
just going to see it and spam 'poop991231@example.com' instead

